# Houston's most pressing need



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Now that the season is in the books for the Rockets it's time to sit back and reflect on all that occurred. We all know the storyline: an outbreak of injuries seemed to sink the ship before the Rockets could ever get their feet on the ground, and practically no one went untouched as 14 players suffered injuries throughout the season.

Even still, the picture wasn't pretty, and a 34-48 campaign put Houston's glaring holes in the spotlight. If the Rockets are looking to contend for an NBA championship in the near future, then they most assuredly know that the power forward duo of Stromile Swift and Juwon Howard won't be the rock that eases Yao's load in route to a title. Houston also by now certainly must have come to realization that the perimeter combination of Keith Bogans, Luther Head, and David Wesley is more reminiscent of an NBDL supporting cast than one looking to help a team contend for anything other than last place in the NBA. And one look at Houston's point guard spot brings about plenty of questions. The quick and vivacious Rafer Alston has proven to be a man of two faces, as his game completely transforms when Houston star Tracy McGrady is not on the court. Alston has shown a knack of inability to create for himself or others, and he fails miserably when forced to be the leading playmaker without McGrady in the lineup. That is not what a team needs in a point guard, and unfortunately Houston doesn't get much help from that position. Sidelined for much of the last two seasons has been a banged up Bob Sura, and there are plenty of questions as to whether Sura will ever be a reliable player since he is rarely able to suit up.

What are your thoughts on Houston's most pressing need? What do the Rockets need most in order to get to the next level, and hopefully someday an NBA championship?

With a lottery pick looming in the future as well as potential free agent signings and re-signings of players such as Chuck Hayes, what do you feel the Rockets must focus on FIRST and FOREMOST this offseason?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

an athletic specimen who is a playmaker would be ideal.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Shooter, Shooter, Couple of Sharp Shooters. That is our weakest part right now. 
We also need Big Heart people.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

jworth said:


> Houston also by now certainly must have come to realization that the perimeter combination of Keith Bogans, Luther Head, and David Wesley is more reminiscent of an NBDL supporting cast than one looking to help a team contend for anything other than last place in the NBA.


Hell yeah...sometimes they look worse than that.



I Start Fires said:


> an athletic specimen who is a playmaker would be ideal.


Yep..but Alston worries me at times..sometimes i wish he would just turn in to "Skip to my Lou." and then switch back to Rafer Alston...i would love to have a *consistent * shooter also.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> Perimeter shooter—preferably a SG or SF with other skills as well
> An athletic specimen on the perimeter
> Playmaker—someone who can create for himself and others


Those are the most pressing needs, I think. Atleast the PF situation isn't so "D-League".


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

We need a shooting guard with other abilities.


----------



## reno2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

We need a shooting guard with playmaker skills, but considering that we would have 2 playmakers in tmac and alston on the court already, maybe an athletic type would be better. Something to make our backcourt quicker, and more youthful.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

reno2000 said:


> We need a shooting guard with playmaker skills, but considering that we would have 2 playmakers in tmac and alston on the court already, maybe an athletic type would be better. Something to make our backcourt quicker, and more youthful.


I really dont see Alston as a playmaker in the NBA...if he is, he's definitely not consistent with it. The only time he turns into a playmaker and is consistent with it is when he's playin' street basketball. (AND1)


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

lets try and go for all in one


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

CrackerJack said:


> lets try and go for all in one


i wish.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I really do think we need a guy who can do it all - an unselfish athletic wingman who can play on both ends of the court.


----------



## reno2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

admittedly, i havent seen much of alston playing, but he seems to do a decent job of spreading the ball around, and really and truly, i dont think this team needs a steve nash, or jason kidd type point guard. 
all the PG needs to do is be able to handle the ball, create sometimes, and make shots. when it comes down to it, mcgrady is the rockets PG/playmaker. Its kind of like the bulls situation in the jordan era. they never needed a proper PG, just someone to make shots, run up the ball, and pass off to jordan/pippen.

an athletic tall wing who can play both sides of the court, and create some offence if necessary would slot in nicely with tmac and yao.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

damn it, i wonder why Mike James didnt do as well when he was a Rocket..

i just hope Rafer is more consistent.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Rafer really needs to work on his patience more than anything else. Whenever he has the ball in his hands I can't help but notice how anxious he looks. If he'd calm down a bit and let things come to him more then I think he'd be fine, but when he gets all antsy he turns the ball over and makes poor decisions. Other than that, Rafer badly needs to improve his jumper. Inconsistent is the best way to describe his shot, but non-existent is probably more like it. A lot of time in the gym this summer shooting jumper after jumper would be a good thing for Rafer and all of our other guards. 

And Swift needs to find a weight room and bulk up. Maybe then he could find a way to overcome the laziness and lack of pluck in his game.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Shooter and or playmaker, someone who can lighten the load of McGrady


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

Whoa, what is this "the I hate Rafer page?" Man, I so don't even see him an issue at all??? When you're passing to Yao Tracy and somebody who can actually shoot, you look good as a PG, if you're passing to Swift Bowen or Bogans, you tend to look like sh-t? I'm sorry, I can't overlook or gloss over the fact that this team even with Mac/Yao healthy ISN'T GOOD! :curse: Yes, they're a playoff team w/ them, but they're not a good team (by good I mean a contending one) by any streach w/ just 'some other guys in red N white' out there...

The most pressing "needs" plural, are shooting, perimeter defense, and rebounding. We need what we probably won't get... A Rashard Lewis-Caron Butler-Larry Hughes type of guy next to Tracy...
A KG-Shawn Marion-or Otis Thorpe/Oakley type next to Yao? Are we gonna get that, well, it remains to be seen. I doubt any significant major changes are coming this off-season, other than more scrubs who are notably deficient in some area.  Sorry just what I think...I don't have faith in the org. ability to spend spend spend on FA aquisitions or force a great trade? 

Other than Al Harrington, Q Richardson, and some rebouding defending PF there's not much out there...and nobody wants to come here? So this draft may be the only 'help' we get, and I think bringing over Spanoulis is also good. Start there, and see if things pickup early next season, if not, make moves quickly.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

i would love to have Al Harrington


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> I really do think we need a guy who can do it all - an unselfish athletic wingman who can play on both ends of the court.


 Have you forgotten who Tracy McGrady is? 

We have the post presence (Yao), and we have the swingman (T-Mac), but we need a shooter. Or, more specifically, a consistent shooter that won't get injured. All our shooters are either horribly inconsistent, injured, or both.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

really... we could bring chuck to starting SF and move tmac to SG and sign a PG/SG like cassell or draft someone new.. but i dunno.. i dont really care... we'll just have to wait to see what CD wants.

also we dont want another PF.. wasting like 12 mill on the 2 PF's we have now... keep swift.. if he gets better keep.. if not offload to a team with salary cap space for like a pick


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

chn353 said:


> really... we could bring chuck to starting SF and move tmac to SG and sign a PG/SG like cassell or draft someone new.. but i dunno.. i dont really care... we'll just have to wait to see what CD wants.
> 
> also we dont want another PF.. wasting like 12 mill on the 2 PF's we have now... keep swift.. if he gets better keep.. if not offload to a team with salary cap space for like a pick


 Chuck is is no way a small forward. Plus, it's better for him to stay inside and grab those boards.


----------



## reno2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

chuck has no game outside of 5ft from the basket...he needs to stay in the paint and rebound. i very highly doubt that chuck is our answer to PF, at best he is the defensive stopper, when we need some intensity and rebounding. 

as demiloy said, we dont need another tmac (tho i wouldnt be one to turn it down if the oppourtunity came along), we just need a solid consistent third option, whether it be at PF or SG (averaging around 15pts - 6reb - 3ast - 1.5stl, obviously higher rebounds if its a PF)...look how well washington is doing, and they are basically a 3-man team most nights.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Demiloy said:


> Have you forgotten who Tracy McGrady is?
> 
> We have the post presence (Yao), and we have the swingman (T-Mac), but we need a shooter. Or, more specifically, a consistent shooter that won't get injured. All our shooters are either horribly inconsistent, injured, or both.


Have you forgotten we need more than 1 Tracy McGrady to win??

I'm not asking for a McGrady, I'm asking more for someone like a poor man's Joe Johnson or Tayshaun Prince


----------



## WoAiNBA (Feb 10, 2006)

fire JVG then all things are going well


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

I think the Rockets need defensive help, an athletic Forward that you don't have to run plays for.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

When you get to a certain point you gotta make hard decisions. You're not always going to get the trade you want, but that doesn't mean there aren't viable alternatives.

Here are things I would seriously consider:

Trade Swift to Denver for Najera. Swift is more suited to their offense. Eddie can play defense, is rugged, and can hit an open jumper for you.

Luther Head to Portland for Steve Blake. Portland is trying to rebuild but going nowhere fast. Every time I watch them Blake just doesn't seem to fit in somehow. The guy has potential to be a solid Steve Kerr kinda guy if put in the right position, and playing as a spot up shooter to spread the floor for Yao and T-Mac could be that place he needs.

Let Wesley go. I'm sure he's a nice guy and all, but his day is past for anything other than 3rd string extremely sporadic duty.

I have no confidence in Bob Sura. If you're not completely sure he's coming back then either cut him or use his salary as trade filler for a team that's willing to take him to expire in 2 years.

Ryan Bowen....gimme a break here. Look, ok the guy hustles. No offense, but the guy is supposed to be a defensive specialist and his defensive doesn't look that impressive to me. Keep him around to pick up towels after practice if you have that 15th roster spot open, but don't go out of your way to make room for him.


----------

